# Meaning/importance of my SFC/Scannow errors in CBS.log & are they problems fo



## SatchmoBill (Jul 15, 2015)

Many, many variations of what seem to be the errors. See examples below for full text, but this CBS.log file is after successfully running Dism/online/cleanup-image/scanhealth, chkdsk/F, and sfc/scannow (many, many times). Have tried safe boots, and using windows 8 disk for automatic repair. In the CBS.log, I get 100s of: DIRSD owner warnings, ignoring duplicate ownership, cannot repair member file [various *.Json files], and failed to open [what appear to be windows update agent] packages. How important are these errors and how fix? When I try to upgrade to Windows 10 in next weeks, will it solve these problems, or choke/crash when trying to upgrade? Other than these error messages, I am able to use my computer and many applications fairly normally. There are two exceptions, that are either clues to the above or are symptoms of the above. Real problem 1: When I reboot, my system will freeze sometimes about 10 seconds after Windows is opening all of its various processes. When I do a hard reset, sometimes the situation repeats, in which case I do a second hard reset. Windows always works fine after these resets. I am guessing that a delayed process is causing this but in searching have not come up with a clue. Real problem 2: I am able to use Logitechs wireless keyboard and mouse, but no other keyboard and mouse in Windows. When I boot to the Asus UEFI bios utility ALL attached usb (wired and not wired) mice and keyboards work. Have spent 2 full days fiddling with Device Manager USB and HID drivers, updating, uninstalling, etc. to no effect. Have fiddled with Asus z87 MBO settings, incl USB, to no effect. My main question is that since I can certainly get by until Windows 10 arrives, will that solve these problems, or will all hell break loose. I really, really do not want to do a clean windows install and reinstall some 100s of apps, many of which are real pains. Any and all help is deeply appreciated. I have spent the last 5 days trying to solve this myself, and realize this is way over my head. I can send new full CBS.log file if/when requested. Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2 OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1 Pro, 64 bit Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4770K CPU @ 3.50GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 60 Stepping 3 Processor Count: 8 RAM: 32706 Mb Graphics Card: AMD Radeon HD 7800 Series, -2048 Mb Hard Drives: C: Total - 953868 MB, Free - 506311 MB; D: Total - 953868 MB, Free - 518291 MB; F: Total - 5723036 MB, Free - 1501220 MB; G: Total - 5723036 MB, Free - 1346143 MB; H: Total - 476936 MB, Free - 194476 MB; I: Total - 5723036 MB, Free - 3915836 MB; J: Total - 5723036 MB, Free - 1472017 MB; N: Total - 5723036 MB, Free - 773503 MB; Motherboard: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC., Z87-DELUXE Antivirus: ESET NOD32 Antivirus 8.0, Updated and Enabled 1. failed to open package using worker session; 2. 2015-07-15 03:35:35, Info CSI 00000130 [DIRSD OWNER WARNING] Directory [ml:520{260},l:78{39}]"\??\C:\WINDOWS\apppatch\Custom\Custom64" is not owned but specifies SDDL in component Microsoft-Windows-Application-Experience-Infrastructure, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral 3. 2015-07-15 03:35:49, Info CSI 0000015a Ignoring duplicate ownership for directory [l:60{30}]"\??\C:\WINDOWS\SystemResources" in component Microsoft-Windows-Component-Resources-MrmCore, Version = 6.3.9600.17676, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral 4. 2015-07-15 03:38:23, Info CSI 000004d8 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:24{12}]"utc.app.json" of Microsoft-Windows-Unified-Telemetry-Client, Version = 6.3.9600.17842, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch 5. 2015-07-15 04:01:32, Info CBS Session: 30457564_3624720325 initialized by client WindowsUpdateAgent. 2015-07-15 04:01:32, Info CBS Failed to internally open package. [HRESULT = 0x800f0805 - CBS_E_INVALID_PACKAGE] 2015-07-15 04:01:32, Info CBS Failed to OpenPackage using worker session [HRESULT = 0x800f0805]


----------



## SatchmoBill (Jul 15, 2015)

In my message title, I asked if Windows 10 will solve these problems?


----------



## SatchmoBill (Jul 15, 2015)

Solved part of this problem. SFC error problem solved by removing two Windows updates that were corrupting Json files. Other two problems remain, and will create simpler thread.


----------

